# Wine Rack Lattice Panels



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Looking for a Jig for making wine rack lattice panels. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry, by definition lattice panels are strips of wood woven together. You mean for a frame to fit this? Or do you mean something like a larger version of this trivet?


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Eather, but I was thinking on the order of the trivet type.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The trivet was made with an Oak Park box joint jig.(No longer available) Similar jigs are available from MLCS, Peachtree and Woodline. For the best results you must use a solid carbide spiral up cut bit. Sets that include the bits, jigs and set up blocks are available. This is the easiest to use box joint jig style.

You glue up solid wood with the grain going in different directions as seen in the trivet. The actual cuts go very fast.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is another approach to the wine rack. One inch blocks joined with dowels on the angles. I have built five of these rack of one size or another and they have been well received


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I like


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

rweerstra said:


> Here is another approach to the wine rack. One inch blocks joined with dowels on the angles. I have built five of these rack of one size or another and they have been well received


Wow Ron those look fantastic, I'm loving the look of that dowel block approach . I'd love to have the ability to pull that off


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

That is nice Ron. I love the modularity of it.

I assume you have a jig for drilling the holes at 45 degree angles (er, holding the blocks at 45....). How far in do you drill them? Forstner or brad point bits? Any gotchas in drilling the edge? Are the blocks attached to the rear? I think not. 

How long a span (i.e. how many columns) can that go? I can see lots of ways to use that concept.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like them too... a lot...


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the complements. That means a lot.

The horizontals are one inch square and 8 1/2 long. Yes, I made a jig for drilling and placed a comfortable chair by the drill press. I used brad tipped drills for the 3/8 inch, 1/2 inch deep dowels. The only problem was waste from the drilling would change the position of the piece so I put the vacuum close and cleaned the jig after each hole. I suppose a wiser man could have made a self cleaning jig. The horizontal pieces around the perimeter are flattened on the outside making a tighter fit in the case.

The holes are tight so beating it with a mallet, no glue, made the web strong, very strong. I don't know how large it could be but my guess is that it could be quite large as long as the dowels are seated well.

I hope that is helpful. If anyone would like additional information, let me know.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ron, What a beautiful approach indeed! Would you by chance have a sketchup plan for your basic idea? I would like to make this.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Lets see. Drill press with a V grooved jig to hold the square pieces upright as you drill through the corners. Assemble one layer at a time with long dowels for the tall dimension and short ones connecting the shorter span between layers. Think in terms of layers. As in the picture, starting from left to right, laid horizontal, and assembled layer by layer, something like Tinker Toys. Could use a pinner to hold square pieces in place as the glue sets up. 

I think I'd make a grooved jig to hold each layer in exactly the same position. Maybe 2x4 with a V groove cut every 4.5 inches?

Case is conventional construction (and nicely done). I think I'd build the case after the grid so I had exact measurements on the height and width. 

I have, unfortunately, become aware of the difference between mediocre wine vs the good stuff.


----------



## D1schram (Feb 9, 2015)

Very nice wine rack, Ron. Any chance of getting plans for them?


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very beautiful job Ron! The wine bottles received a very elegant place to stay! Congrats.
Sid.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ron are the holes all the way threw the 1" blocks in both directions? I was wondering if the horizontal dowels are all in pieces or if there straight threw . I'm loving this look


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the interest in the wine rack project. I have attached a rough drawing of the "guts of the unit" with the important dimensions.

The jig is a "v" groove in a 2x4 to hold the one inch square rods. The rods are 8-3/8 long with 3/8 inch holes in each corner, on each end, 1/2 inch deep. The dowels are 3-5/16 in long both vertical and horizontal making a square in the front.

The corners are squared off and the rods on the edges of the frame are all flattened as in the diagram. A rack with 24 bottles would require (if my quick calculations are correct) 36 rods and 118 dowels. I did not use any glue on this just forced the dowels into the rods on layer at a time.

I always constructed the innards first then built the box around it with the finish touches the recipient requests. I just delivered the one with the shelf to a friend in Detroit this weekend. I hope this helps explain what I did. If not please feel free to ask any other questions and I will attempt to do a better job since I don't do a very good job with sketchup just yet.


----------

